# No sir, I don't like it



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Seems like the scenic route, even if it is NM.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Seems like the scenic route, even if it is NM.


They ran the LV out the bottom of the cabinet because they had to due to the design (keeping low and line voltage seperate). Then they ran it (LV) right up into the trough, which is full of.......line voltage conductors.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

yikes...


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

stuiec said:


> They ran the LV out the bottom of the cabinet because they had to due to the design (keeping low and line voltage seperate). Then they ran it (LV) right up into the trough, which is full of.......line voltage conductors.


No sir I don't like it!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Stu, as an aside, i'm told our 30 conductor wireway fill is 200 up your part of the trade....true/ false? ~CS~


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Stu, as an aside, i'm told our 30 conductor wireway fill is 200 up your part of the trade....true/ false? ~CS~


True.

12-1014 (3) The maximum number of conductors in one conduit shall not exceed 200.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...4th pic-compression fittings and set screw into trough (nothing wrong just an observation), and the kindolf straps are missing in the 2 photo where pipe enters trough.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I am thinking that trough might be too small. Is that a 4X4? 
I don't like it either. There are way too many jakes there. In fact, I think they didn't know how to bend conduit either. "retching sound"


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I am thinking that trough might be too small. Is that a 4X4?
> I don't like it either. There are way too many jakes there. In fact, I think they didn't know how to bend conduit either. "retching sound"


 
It is a 4x4, there is no seperation of high and low voltage, and that wireball represents the low loltage switching conductors that enter the trough only to exit immediately through the 3-4 conduits directly above the point where they enter. Personally I think it was just damage control / laziness. The conduits got run into the top trough instead of the bottom one, and this was the 'fix'. (The wireball was just a total failiure of the quality control on the site)


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

360max said:


> ...4th pic-compression fittings and set screw into trough (nothing wrong just an observation), and the kindolf straps are missing in the 2 photo where pipe enters trough.


It looks like they put compression on all the pipe entering cabinets / boxes from the top, set screw on those exiting the bottoms. Panels also had drip caps. Is this a common practice for areas with sprinklers?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Stu, as an aside, i'm told our 30 conductor wireway fill is 200 up your part of the trade....true/ false? ~CS~





The_Modifier said:


> True.
> 
> 12-1014 (3) The maximum number of conductors in one conduit shall not exceed 200.


 
The rule for wireways is actually

12-2104 *Conductors in Wireways*
*....*
(2) Except as permitted in Subrule (4), wireways shall contain not more than 200 conductors and the aggregate cross sectional area of the conductors and their insulation shall not exceed 20% of the interior cross sectional area of the wireway. 

and subrule 4 deals with signal & control wiring. 


12-1014 also addresses % conduit fill. Anyone ever get up to or close to 200 in one pipe?


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Wireway does not exlusively mean pipe.


----------

